# my cat pregnant?



## jlbwood (Mar 4, 2005)

My cat got out around late Dec. She was in heat and was with a male cat. I took her to the vet the end of Jan. and he said he couldn't feel each individual kitten but that her abdomen was full and enlarged and he thought she was pregnant. Well the begining of the week she started constently licking you can clearly see the weight she has put on, her nipples are out, she is broader, and has been right by my side. She has had some discharge and I called the vet at the begining of the week when I saw it and looked like she was having contractions. I took her in and the other vet saw her and said he couldn't feel any individual kittens and thought either she was in heat or she would abort. My cat now is walking funny and you can see contractions. But no kittens have been produced. I am worried about her. Any suggestions? :roll:


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

That's a confusing diagnosis, it sounds like she's pregnant to me. Have you considered a second opinion?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Yup, I would take her back if you are worried about her. Really, you should have took her in to be speyed as soon as she came back in Dcember, but no matter - you can get her done when this is over!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I would go to another vet. She sounds pregnant and it could be dangerous for her if the vet doesn't know it.


----------

